# vintage LOOK KG66



## Elev12K (Nov 1, 2009)

I am a vintage bicycle enthusiast. I have a weak spot for vintage bonded frames, as my first really good bike had a bonded frame and because they show much interesting detailing usually. As a result bonded frames are well represented in my collection and one of the bikes I have a LOOK KG66 with Campagnolo Chorus Syncro II.

The internet doesn't seem to be very generous with information on the KG66 model. Dito for most early LOOK's. Can anybody tell more on the KG66?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I have no info or knowledge to pass your way. All I can say is, wow, that is one fabulous bicycle!


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

Dave Hickey on the retro forum would be your man. I have a KG281, KG196 and a 386. you may have seen em over on retrobike


----------



## alexwc46 (Aug 27, 2012)

I recently bought one too and cannot find any info about it online. Any idea what year the bicycle is?


----------



## Elev12K (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words and the information. Appreciated. I will wait for a reply by Mr. Dave Hickney or PM him directly.


----------



## Elev12K (Nov 1, 2009)

Btw the LOOK is a joy to ride


----------

